# Selling wet cappings



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Interesting idea. Appearance would be a problem, I would think? Probably look more appetizing in a little bottle.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

My wife kept a couple of balls of wet cappings and snacked on them for a couple of days while watching tv. I then threw the balls to the chickens and they were uninterested. I did my first comb of my own as cut comb but decided I don't like it and so we crushed and strained it. I remember as a kid trying it once also and not being a big fan. It is worse now cause I have false teeth and the wax sticks to them pretty bad.

My wife did like it though and so there may be a market for it.
Cheers
gww


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I seen an ad on Ebay last year for $5.95 a lb for bagged cappings. I think they sold out fast. I think there price might have been to cheap.


----------



## coalsmok (Jan 27, 2017)

I may try packing some in jelly jars next year and putting out some samples to see how it goes. My goal is 20-30 supers of drawn wax before doing cut comb.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

The Honey Householder said:


> I seen an ad on Ebay last year for $5.95 a lb for bagged cappings. I think they sold out fast. I think there price might have been to cheap.


Yeah that was a little too cheap, I think a couple dollars more a pound is what I would have sold them for, plus shipping.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Do you think you need to freeze the cappings prior to selling to kill any eggs?


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Yes, read the ebay review where someone was slamming a seller because their capping's arrived with maggots :scratch:


----------

